# 24 V und 230V in einer Steuerleitung



## mafliszt (16 November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mir bei folgenden Problem unsicher:

Wir haben ein Gerät, welches normalerweise mit 24V über eine 4 adrige Steuerleitung versorgt wird (OZ-500 4X0,75 QMM). Nun soll diese Gerät mit einer Heizung (220V/40Watt) ausgestattet werden. Da wir keine zusätzliches Kabel verlegen können (fehlende Kabelverschraubung), möchten eine 6 adrige Steuerleitung mit Schutzleiter (JZ-500 6G1 QMM) verwenden, um die 220V zum Gerät zu bringen. 

Meine Frage:

Ist es statthaft, 24V und 220V in einen Steuerkabel zu verlegen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 November 2011)

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?21568-verschiedene-Spannungen-in-einer-Leitung


----------



## mafliszt (16 November 2011)

*Danke*

Das hat mir weitergeholfen. Ich habe leider die falschen Suchbegriffe genutzt!


----------



## winnman (16 November 2011)

Achtung:

bei längerer Leitung wird durch die Kapazität im Kabel die 220V auch auf die 24V Adern "gekoppelt" da können dann schnell mal DI ansprechen, es empfielt sich in diesem Fall die Signale über Relais zu entkoppeln, da die Aderkapazität  meist nicht ausreicht ein Relais anzusteuern.


----------

